# tranny leak



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

i took my 2012 1.4L T to the show the other day my drivers seat was making alot of clunking and they told me they will have to put me in a rental cuz my tranny case halvs were leaking and the tranny had to come out anyone els experince the case half gasket leaking on a auto 1.4L T ?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spydog said:


> i took my 2012 1.4L T to the show the other day my drivers seat was making alot of clunking and they told me they will have to put me in a rental cuz my tranny case halvs were leaking and the tranny had to come out anyone els experince the case half gasket leaking on a auto 1.4L T ?


Hey spydog

I understand how frustrating transmission issues can be. If you would like me to look into your situation please private message me your full name, VIN, current mileage and the involved dealer. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

this is my 3rd time taking my cruze in for the same noise in the seat and the shop i beleve is just throwing parts at it. i was told when i droped it off the service advisor told me he sat in a brand new car and it makes noise to and that it was normal i asked him than wy is it my car never did this untill it had about 10K on it he told me he would look into it but they would probubly find nothing wrong with it


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not normal at all. Good thing it's at the dealer. I hope "throwing parts at it" involves a new transmission.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Seat clunk could be this if you have the RPO codes listed. Codes are in your glove box.

#PI0686: Front Seat Lateral Movement, Clunk, Squeak, Click Noise or Shift While Cornering - (Feb 28, 2012) 

Subject: Front Seat Lateral Movement, Clunk, Squeak, Click Noise or Shift While Cornering Models: 2012 Buick Verano 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze Equipped with RPO A53, ADS, AH4 6-Way Power or 6-Way Manual Driver or Passenger Seat 
[HR][/HR]Condition/ConcernSome customers may comment on a lateral movement in the seat while cornering. This condition has also been described as a clunk, squeak, click noise or shift in the seat. This condition occurs on the driver side 6-way manual or power adjusted seat. This condition may also be present on the passenger side seat if the vehicle is equipped with a 6-way adjustable passenger seat. 
This condition may be caused by movement between the seat pan and the seat cross tube.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

chevymgr is there a TSB #


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

spydog said:


> chevymgr is there a tsb #


pi0686


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When GM releases a PI, if it does the job, they won't release a TSB.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spydog said:


> this is my 3rd time taking my cruze in for the same noise in the seat and the shop i beleve is just throwing parts at it. i was told when i droped it off the service advisor told me he sat in a brand new car and it makes noise to and that it was normal i asked him than wy is it my car never did this untill it had about 10K on it he told me he would look into it but they would probubly find nothing wrong with it


spydog,

Thank you for the information. I have looked into your situation and sent you a private message.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

what is a PI virs a TSB


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PI stands for Preliminary Information. TSB is a Technical Service Bulletin. For some unknown reason if a PI actually fixes the problem the paperwork is never completed to turn it into a TSB.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

i got my car back the tranny is fixed and parts on order for seat


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

here is an update my cruze has ben to the dealer 5 times for the same noise in the drivers seat i recently took it to another dealership and they told me there was a tsb and they would order parts and call me when parts come in i hops this new dealership i am going to dont take 5 tries to fix my seat


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope the new place manages to fix it! Although, depending what state you're in, 4 documented times for the same problem qualifies for lemon law. That might have been motivating enough for the first place to fix it right or be stuck with your old car


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

parts are in at my 2nd dealership i drop the car off friday so i hope they can fix it


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi spydog 

So sorry to read about the issues that you are having. Have you started a file with Chevrolet Customer Care. I would like to do that to make sure you have access to all resources to make sure that this issue gets resolved. Please keep me posted about your dealer visit and let me know if I can offer you any assistance or start a file for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spydog - keep us posted. We're all rooting for both you and your new dealership.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

i droped off my car at the new dealership last night so lets see if they can fix it for me the last dealership i kept telling them whar the noise was comeing from but they kept replacing other parts the new dealership i use to work at for 5 years i since than know i work at a police department i work on black and white cop cars so i think am going to give GM one more shot at my car before i just fix it my self i am getting tired of going into the shop all the time and i am shure the shop i went to was getting tired of my car comeing in for the same problem 5 times.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

i will be back on when i get my car back and let everyone know how it goes


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got the same issue going on right now. Everyone needs to jack up the drivers side front of their cars and look under the transmission. If you see that there is evidence of fluid on the transmission case housing where it bolts together then they need to take it to the dealer immediately. Mine is going back in 3 weeks to get fixed.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

Got my car back anf it is better but sill has a clunk and clicking nois in the drivers seat they just dont kake stuff like they use to i am tired of going into the shops


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi 1902Brooks

I sent a reply to your private message requesting some information from you. I look forward to hearing from you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

is there a way i can post a video clip on here from my cell phone i videoded my seat clunking and creaking


----------

